# Wild ones,Tuff Ones



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok Ok somebody help me out here.What is the wheel combination or difference of wheels between tuff ones and wild ones and thunderjets?Pics will help, I understand the obvious arm ohms and silver plated raz ma taz just looking to make a few cars look correct with wheels and such.
Thanks
Bart(crosley) yes I own one


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wild ones were the same as t-jets with the exception of silver plated pickup shoes, silver content motor brushes and possibly hotter armatures. Tuff-Ones, along with the 14 tooth pinion gear and silver plated electrics, silver plated pickup shoes, silver content motor brushes and 6 ohm armatures, had independent front axles and large, wider hub rear wheels exactly like those that are duplicated on the Johnny Lightning/Auto World versions currently available.


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*cool*

Thanks Al I knew someone would know.
Bart(crosley)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Bart,

Wild Ones used the same stock small chrome rim as the original T-jet. The only notable difference being that they used a skinny foam tire on the rear that was just a hair oversize. 

As tires go, they fit horribly, dried up quick, and started to fall off the rim as soon as you leaned hard into turn one....the very first time. The fix was contact cement, a gentle truing, and a gallon of tire snot.

The Tuff Ones introduced the flashy new "Mag" style wheels per the advertisment. The backs were an extra wide rim with a fairly low profile (considering the era) foam tire. This tire held on better than the Wild One skinny foam, but like all foams they got "tired" easily. The long style alxe was used on the rear to support the wider rim. The Tuff Ones rear set up had a nasty habit. The rim shrank onto the axle, and because of it's extra width could be a real bearcat to remove without carnage. 

The front set up used a "compromised" independent set up or a complimentary width to the new wider rear set up. One wheel was free wheeling and the other was locked to the finishing nail axle and thus had to drag it along too. This impinge/smash fit caused a lot of them to never run true. Although AFX later used a similar front set up a few subtle changes made the design work better


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Bill, I do remember the foam tires, they were still on my old T/O Willys when I pulled it out of the time capsule. With all the stuff that's been reproduced, and all the attention to originality, have repro foam tires been left to history? I do remember them running off the car back in the day.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Also, all the wild ones chassis that I've run across had red lettering on the "Hong Kong" sticker as oppossed to the black lettering on all the others. 
hojoe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

hojoe said:


> Also, all the wild ones chassis that I've run across had red lettering on the "Hong Kong" sticker as oppossed to the black lettering on all the others.
> hojoe



I bought a Wild Ones chassis at Bob's Hobby Shop a few years ago and it had the sticker you mentioned.

The Wild One armature was a hotter wind than the standard Thunderjet. 

Randy.


----------

